# Bek74 had her IVF Twins yesterday @ 29 Weeks (Pics Included)



## NeyNey

Bek was put on strict bed rest many weeks ago due to her cervix beginning to open, she was given surgery to put a stitch in the cervix and things were looking better. They were trying to make it to 30 weeks to be assessed again. Well yesterday @ 29 weeks "Mothers Day" Bek's waters broke and Dr's could not stop labour.
Here is the update:

Bek's waters broke at 6am yesterday Morning (9th May) and they were unable to stop labour. Bek had a c-section and Brooke was born at 4:04pm weighing 3lb (1361 grams) and Michael was born at 4:06pm weighing 3lb 11.5oz (1681 grams).....Both are doing well.

Michael and Brooke are doing well, on a ventilator and super tiny but fighting all the same...Bek asked if you could please keep them in your prayers :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Brooke.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 29









Michael.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

What a wonderful weight for 29 week twins! They're beautiful little fighters, and I'll be keeping them in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## Deux

Thank goodness they are doing well!


----------



## katy1310

Congratulations to Bek - they are absolutely gorgeous! Good weight for such early twins too :) Thinking of them all and sending lots of hugs their way xx


----------



## ProudMum

wow brooke is beautiful... as is michael :) so much hair too- well done bek. xxxxx


----------



## AP

Well done Bek, welcome to the preemie club!

I was a 29 weeker myself, and my LO was a 27 weeker!

You know where we are, chick ;)


----------



## Laura2919

I had my twins at 29 weeks... They are now 15 months old.. Have hope bek. and congratulations hun... 
xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Congratulations Bek they are gorgeous! My twins were born at 31 weeks & were similar weights to yours. Any questions please just ask x x


----------



## krissi

Congrats Bek thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Blue12

Sending prayers and thoughts of strength and health. They are absolutely beautiful!

:hugs:


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Hoping they grow from strength to strength. They are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Bec L

Congratulations Bek, thinking of you all xx


----------



## NeyNey

Update from Bek



> "I am sore but tired. My babies are doing amazing and both are unventilated and breathing completely on their own. They may need CPAP which is just a little help if they get tired but so far they are stubborn and not needing anything. They are tube feeding about 5 mls every 3 hours and weeing and pooping."


----------



## Laura2919

Thats brill news hun!! xx


----------



## Rosella

Congratulations Bek and family!! They are beautiful. xx


----------



## _Hope_

Congratulations Bek, your babies are beautiful and great weights too. It's wonderful to hear they are doing so well, I'm sure they will grow stronger every day. Well done mummy! xx


----------



## louise1302

congratulations x


----------



## Bumber

Congrats Bek.....They are beautiful, Your all in my thoughts, xx


----------



## bek74

NN thankyou so much for posting here for me, your beautiful xxx.

I just got home today, and I am struggling with my emotions and hormones and everything.
I was expressing milk for them, but when I do it I break down and cry and my milk wasn't flowing very well. The midwife told me to have 24hrs off and see how I cope. She said I can always start back up once my day 4 hormones settle.
I tried again this morning and again I just broke down, am I normal????. I have only had term babies and they were Formula fed so this is all new to me and I find when I express my hormones go rapid but my babies aren't with me and it confuses me, I just break down.

Both Brooke and Michael are doing so well, all head scans came back clear, they are still breathing with no support. Michael is tube feeding 19mls every 3hrs and Miss Brooke is tube feeding 8-9mls every 2hrs. I was allowed skin to skin cuddles yesterday and my gosh it felt amazing to hold them. I have some beautiful pics and will post them up here tomorrow.

Thankyou all for your love, support and prayers for my little babies it means the world to me and I will for sure be here asking a million questions as my journey progresses, right now I am wondering how I will get through the night at home without my babies.

Again thankyou and I will be back tomorrow....


----------



## krissi

Bek great news on both babies hun.

Don't beat yourself up about expressing my best mate had her twins prem and she really struggled for about a week but got there in the end, you have so much else going on your body ius just releasing pent up frustration xxx


----------



## pink_bow

Glad to hear they are continuing to do so well :hugs: xx


----------



## NeyNey

Hi Sweetie, you're most welcome :hugs:

Aww I can't even imagine how hard this must be for you....Your body is trying to adjust to so much . You've done such a great job honey...don't even let you think otherwise


----------



## Abigailly

My LO was born term, I had her with me but she didn't latch at first, so I had to express for the first day or 2 so she was getting some and it even made me break down! It felt wrong that I was 'feeding' but there was no baby there. It confused me (even hough she was in the cot next to my bed!!). So I can't even begin to imagine how it must be for you!

So yes, you are completely normal! A normal birth is enough to cope with emotionally, I don't know how you premmie mums do it! So glad you babies are doing well! praying for you and your little ones!


----------



## keldac

bek74 said:


> NN thankyou so much for posting here for me, your beautiful xxx.
> 
> I just got home today, and I am struggling with my emotions and hormones and everything.
> I was expressing milk for them, but when I do it I break down and cry and my milk wasn't flowing very well. The midwife told me to have 24hrs off and see how I cope. She said I can always start back up once my day 4 hormones settle.
> I tried again this morning and again I just broke down, am I normal????. I have only had term babies and they were Formula fed so this is all new to me and I find when I express my hormones go rapid but my babies aren't with me and it confuses me, I just break down.
> 
> Both Brooke and Michael are doing so well, all head scans came back clear, they are still breathing with no support. Michael is tube feeding 19mls every 3hrs and Miss Brooke is tube feeding 8-9mls every 2hrs. I was allowed skin to skin cuddles yesterday and my gosh it felt amazing to hold them. I have some beautiful pics and will post them up here tomorrow.
> 
> Thankyou all for your love, support and prayers for my little babies it means the world to me and I will for sure be here asking a million questions as my journey progresses, right now I am wondering how I will get through the night at home without my babies.
> 
> Again thankyou and I will be back tomorrow....


Firstly Congratulations! They are beautiful babies.

Yes you are normal!!! I cried for the whole 29 days in SCBU with Mikayla and the 6 weeks and 2 days with Shauna :hugs:
It is a VERY stressful time with ups and downs along the way.
Try and rest as much as you can to - I spent about 20 hours a day in SCBU which then made me very sick.
I hope they gro stronger each day and are home soon xxx


----------

